# 721R single stage pushing snow



## manasseh (28 d ago)

Hello. Consider me ignorant and mechanically declined, and please forgive.

When I bought this machine it worked great! For the past couple years, I've had issues with it throwing the snow, let alone pushing the snow through the chute. I've replaced the paddles, broken cable and belt, thinking it was the problem, but it still does the same thing. I remember in my first season of using, I moronically sucked up a extension cord. Not sure if that was what started the issue or maybe pushing too hard through the snow.

So, with that issue and over the years usage, is there anything that can stretch, break or happen that I may need to replace or check?

I've heard of shear pins needing replacing but I don't think this comes with one.

Any help and direction is appreciated!

Thank you


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

manasseh said:


> Hello. Consider me ignorant and mechanically declined, and please forgive.
> 
> When I bought this machine it worked great! For the past couple years, I've had issues with it throwing the snow, let alone pushing the snow through the chute. I've replaced the paddles, broken cable and belt, thinking it was the problem, but it still does the same thing. I remember in my first season of using, I moronically sucked up a extension cord. Not sure if that was what started the issue or maybe pushing too hard through the snow.
> 
> ...


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you on board. You are correct, there are no shear pins on a single stage machine. Here is a link to the power clear repair manual to help with your problem. Adjusting the tension spring per drawing on page 2-15 will ensure you have enough tension on the auger cable to eliminate any belt slip. 
Replacing the scraper bar when the paddles are changed is also recommended.
If the paddles stop moving when blowing snow, it is possible but not probable that the key on the large pulley on the auger has sheared.

82323 (toro.com)


----------

